# cheating spouse



## victhe lost (Feb 27, 2008)

hello i am new to this so i may make a few mistakes but i guess to the reason im here,over this last weekend i caught my wife planning a affair over the internet while im still not over the first time she had a affair this one comes as a crushing blow and while i want to save the marriage i feel like im kicking a dead horse so to speak i love her but i cant deal with it again


----------



## bandit0000 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this, I am in the same situation. 
I am not sure what to say, it is up to you if you want to stay with her, but like me I am concerned we are being seen as walk overs & they will continue to have affairs.
As much as we love them the time for me is fast approaching to say enough is enough & walk away.
Does your wife know you found this out & have you spoken to her about it?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

For any relationship to work two people have to be willing to put into the relationship. You might want to see if there is something lacking in your relationship that you can fix if you want to save it. Many times people just don't care to save it because they want more then they deserve and use their SO until they can move on.

Figure out what you need and want. Also deside what you can live with.

I pray for you.

draconis


----------

